
US Homeland Security Will Start Collecting Social Media Info on All Immigrants - kimsk112
https://gizmodo.com/us-homeland-security-will-start-collecting-social-media-1818777094
======
IanDrake
How would this even work?

~~~
rashkov
A naturalized citizen can't be stripped of their citizenship unless it's clear
they lied on their citizenship applications in a material way (like they were
part of a terrorist group and wouldn't have been eligible for citizenship). I
think this is the context that USCIS is working within.

------
songeater
Will my HN comments count/be tracked as well?

